# Got my monstrosity of a buck back!



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 14, 2015)

December 16 2014 buck I killed in Mitchell county. Needless to say, my girlfriend's father did a great job bringing him back to life!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Good looking buck, unique mount!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2015)

Awesome buck. Congratulations.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 15, 2015)

Good looking buck and mount!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice un.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 15, 2015)

I was getting ready to say. Ive never seen one mounted sideways before. Nice deer


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome! Congratulations and for sure that was a quick turn around!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice! What did he score?


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats nice mount


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice! I really like the cotton!


----------



## RNC (Jan 15, 2015)

Really nice trophy you have there ....  Congrats !


----------



## kno3mike (Jan 15, 2015)

great buck....awesome mount.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice buck & mount and quick turn around, congratulations!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry guys! I killed him December 16/2013. I received him back one year later this December as a Christmas present from my girlfriend! Her father is the taxidermist! He scored 146 5/8


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow ! Very nice buck and good looking mount too.


----------



## jtomczak (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting mount! Almost like he's looking at your sideways.



PS - awesome deer!


----------

